# Amplifiers and Wiring



## kennetho (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello again. :wave:

Working on a sound system and had a few questions. Before on old installs I'd go with a basic wiring kit that was something like a 8 or 4 gauge wire and was rated somewhere in the range of like 800-1000 watts, had a 100A fuse.

Well I'm upgrading my amplifier from an old Pyramid (400rms) which came no where near that rating even maxed. I am planning on buying an Alpine M1000 or two M500's to power the two Type R's.

Would you go with a single large amp, or two smaller amps? And why might this be?

Also, the draw being about 1000watts. What kind of kit am I going to have to go with? Seeing as it says they can hit 2000 max (but never should). Don't wanna go with the wrong gauge or amp and risk a fire or fried wires. 

Thanks, Kenneth.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

I say go with one amp. Easier to mount then two amps, wiring is easier, and its probably also cheaper.

4 gauge wire should be good for that amp. Amps will fit up to certain size wire, use the largest you can.

Are you upgrading anything else or just adding bass?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The Type R's have a RMS of 500 each and a max of 1500 watts each. The MRP-M1000 amp has an RMS of 1000 @ 2 ohm @ 14.4v. Unless you can hold 14.4v or more you will never get the full 1000 out of the amp. I am an authorized Alpine dealer, and I would suggest going with the M2000. It is way more amp then you should need, but it will provide the power you are looking for without overheating.


----------



## kennetho (Jan 16, 2010)

Later down the road I might add a nice 4x100 4 channel to take over the internal speakers.

Doesn't an amp only run at 14.4 when the car is running.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

depends on the alternator...and if it can power the system that far. An Amplifier will run as long as it has a signal to do so and there is enough power to run it. If there is more demand then power it will shut down.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

What kind of car is this going in?

And what kind of enclosure are you going to use for your subs


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

kennetho said:


> Later down the road I might add a nice 4x100 4 channel to take over the internal speakers.
> 
> Doesn't an amp only run at 14.4 when the car is running.


 It will not be getting that amount when it is NOT running as the alternator will not be charging the battery. so you will only be receiving what the battery has to offer(starts around 14 and goes down over time).


----------

